# I Learn Something New Everyday !



## WooferHound (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been working in theater now for 40 years and I still learn something new everyday. In the lighting forum I was trying to explain what a PAR is and was promptly corrected twice about something that I knew as a fact. I work with shows in our 2200 seat theater at least once a week, and I learn something new about that theater everytime I do a show in there. They are spending 4 months remodeling the theater right now and we are getting a new sound and lighting system so I'll be spending even more years learning our new systems.

Sometimes it seems the more I learn . . . the more I don't know ?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just for fun here's something else it can stand for in our field.... Pixel Aspect Ratio


----------

